# You've got a turtle head poking out!



## Travis F (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Took these images tonight of a baby snapping turtle that was in our yard. He was probably about 2.5 to 3" across the shell. I used my makeshift macro set-up for this (Sigma 24-70 macro and 2x TC). I didn't have time to run in the house to grab a flash unfortunately. I would have liked to get a little more of the body in focus but oh well.

As always, CC is welcome and appreciated.

1






2





3





4





Thanks for looking,
Travis


----------

